# Breeder Recomendations



## Jacqui82 (Sep 24, 2017)

Hello we are currently looking for the right breeder to buy our first family puppy from. We are in the Essex area but are happy to travel.

We are looking for a breeder who house rears the pups, we want them used to household noises as i have 2 excitable kids.

We also only want a F1 show cocker spaniel cross and someone with exceptional medical screening and vet checks.

Any recommendations?

Ive been doing some research and have found these, i would love to know your experiences of them as well.


Woodlands Cockapoos
Felindre Cockapoos
Bridgeway Cockapoos
Anzil Cockerpoos
Bontelsie Cocker Spaniels (but they recently branched out to cockapoos)


----------



## stageman (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi Jacqui, we're on the waiting list at Raffles, they seem like a really good responsible breeder from talking to others and they fit your requirements.

www.rafflescockapoos.co.uk


----------



## cheesepuff (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi all, any recommendations?

I emailed Raffles Cockapoos as they were my first choice, but haven't got a reply...


----------



## stageman (Aug 25, 2017)

Email does seem to get lost there, I?d give them a call


----------

